# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) قسم الانواع الاخرى سوفت ويير(Other Mobile Software) مساعدة :  by sfr 122

## moussa010

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ... 
ان امكن فك شفرة هاتف : by sfr 122  
إيمي الهاتف : 357229042839351 
بروفايدر الهاتف : F122X-2ASFFR1*

----------

